# Looking for P&S Camera in range 5k-6k



## armos (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello,

I am new to the forum. 
I am looking for a P&S Camera with following details

*What's your budget?*: 5k-6k

*Camera type/Body style?*:Compact, Point and Shoot

*How much zoom do you want/expect?*: 12MP-16MP

*Do you care for manual exposure controls?*: No, but would prefer easy to operate device

*What will you be shooting with this camera?*: Some personal photos, little bit of nature and scenic photos

*Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports? :*indoors as well as outdoors, night 

*Video?:* Yes with HD Recording, 720 p will work

*Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?:*

*Nikon Coolpix L26: * First thought of purchasing nikon coolpix L26, but then backed out my mind since battery uses AA Alkaline 

*Canon Poweshot A2300* Available in my budget, with most of the features required but then red some reviews which says image stabilization is not good.

*Any brand preference? Like/dislike:* No specific brand preference, it should match my budget and requirements anything will work Canon/Nikon/Fujifilm/Panasonic/Sony

*From where will you be buying?:* Preferably online but if better deal available in local store around mumbai, please suggest.


*Any other features you need?: * Viewfinder, Image stabilization, Battery preferably Li-ion, since it lasts longer

*Anything else you would like to tell us? :* Since it's my first camera, I can be little bit flexible with the price, some up and down in price will work. Camera should give good images since will print most of them.


----------



## clickclick (Dec 17, 2012)

In this price range u wont get a viewfinder 

Nikon L26 works on AA batteries.

I guess Nikon S2600 and Canon A2300 dont have image stabilization. 

If u can increase ur budget to 6,500 then Canon A2400 with image stabilization and it will fit all ur needs


----------



## nac (Dec 17, 2012)

In this budget, only A1200 does have VF but lacks mechanical stabilization and uses AA (FYI, with rechargeable batteries (NiMH) and using VF for composing, you may get over 500 shots per recharge)

Canon A3200/A3300 if you can find one.
Canon A810 but uses AA batteries
Panasonic FH2/FH4
Panasonic S1/S2/S3/S5


----------

